# Sadly without a milker :(



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

For the first time in four years I am without a goat to milk. I tried to stagger my breeding so I would have milk year round but the one doe I tried to breed earlier this year didn't get bred (I think, I hope) until much later.
The two I was milking (I think, I hope) are bred and I had to dry them off..So here I find myself with no goats milk and no cheese and feeling crummy.
I bought cows milk from the store and a few kinds of cheese that are not nearly as good as my own and expensive to boot!
I am debating on buying another milker even though I have a few in line to kid...I'm feeling impatient and honestly not as healthy as I did a few weeks ago before I dried off my does. Has this ever happened to anyone? 
I'm just venting..thank for listening


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Year round milk from my goats is what I'm working on too. I just don't like the store bought stuff.


----------



## thomcarol (Feb 3, 2012)

That's what we are doing as well. We have two that kidded last month and two that we are going to dry up when these two wean their babies. After having goats milk I couldn't imagine not having it. Sorry for your situation, I hope you get some milk soon.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm in the same boat and spend half my day whining about it.


----------



## danswildbunch (Dec 30, 2009)

I to find myself in that situation and not liking it.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Well, I will be soon also. I am going to be drying off my one milker till she kids in March. I had another doe that I thought was bred and was to kid this month but she didn't so I will be without milk for a while.


----------



## Marty1876 (Jan 12, 2013)

I sympathize. I was so bummed, I bought another goat to fill in the next few monthes, and she's not a great milker, but I'm glad to have the milk for sure!


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

WarPony said:


> I'm in the same boat and spend half my day whining about it.


haha! me too! I bought mozzarella from the store and made pizza (we make our own dough, sauce and cheese so pizza is never a quick process) and it just wasn't the same.
I had made and froze chevre and mozzarella a while back and made a lasagna the other night..It was wonderful but at the same time made me miss the goats milk even more the next day.
People love the dishes we make with goats milk cheese..We are supposed to have company this weekend and I almost don't want anyone to come bc I don't want them to be disappointed!!

I had thought I could be brave throughout this ordeal but I am finding it quite difficult, lol


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

I think this might be a good time for me to start selling Goat Milk!!!...lol....sorry to hear about this...but...On the "FLIP SIDE" >> Theres LIGHT at the end of this tunnel for all of yall as soon as your next doe kids! Ive never tried goats milk myself...but dang if yall arent making me wanna give it a shot!! Im sure its much better tasting, and better health wise than ANYTHING purchased at the BIG box stores! Enjoy your temporary time off from milking..


----------



## Ressa (Mar 12, 2010)

I was in the same boat until a few weeks ago. Does I thought were bred were not and does I had been planning to milk thru made a stealthy trip to see the buck.
I hated being without fresh milk and whined and whined. Just cannot drink store bought milk anymore. Grandkids were right in there with me, and my mom.
In the milk now, tho. And hoping I can breed for year round milk next [email protected]


----------



## donbusbin (Aug 30, 2009)

Think freezer for your excess. Works great for soap and cheese and even drinks well when remixed completely.


----------



## iteach64 (Dec 14, 2012)

*sadly without a milker*

I had the same problem but it did not last very long. I only had to buy 1 gallon of cow's milk. i was not happy about it. I also had to buy a dozen eggs. My hens stopped laying but now i am getting milk and eggs.


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

iteach64 said:


> I had the same problem but it did not last very long. I only had to buy 1 gallon of cow's milk. i was not happy about it. I also had to buy a dozen eggs. My hens stopped laying but now i am getting milk and eggs.


 The same thing happened to me with eggs, too... I bought 1 1/2 dozen "large" eggs from the store...2 days later I started getting real eggs from my girls, whew! 
The cow's milk thing is getting old.
I tried to make and freeze as cheese as I could. I had two girls going that were at the end of their lactation and weren't giving that much extra (we use ALOT of milk)
so I wasn't able to put away any milk in the freezer but next year I will do so with the extra.
Thanks for letting me bend your ear guys!!


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

Marty1876 said:


> I sympathize. I was so bummed, I bought another goat to fill in the next few monthes, and she's not a great milker, but I'm glad to have the milk for sure!


I was going to do this but had to use my money I had set aside for something else. *sad face*


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

If y'all are freaking out this much i think i may need to try some goats milk stuff!


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

donbusbin said:


> Think freezer for your excess. Works great for soap and cheese and even drinks well when remixed completely.


 What is the best way to freeze the milk? I've had jars crack in the freezer...I've heard people use plastic bags.


----------



## Gertie (Sep 2, 2012)

Boy, I sure can hear ya! I was depressed when we thought we were going to have to go without too but our Nubian surprised us with twins one week ago today! So I am sneaking 1/2 a quart from her at night feeding. The twins are doing great and seem to have full bellys all the time. My last LaMancha that I'm drying off is giving me 1/2 quart at morning milking. Only milking her once a day now and will probably stop next week or maybe i will wait until the twins are 3 wks old when I will keep them away from their mamma all night and milk her in the morning. We have enough milk to just barely get by for now but at least it's goats milk! ( : Hopefully in March I will be back to making cheese and be overflowing in milk again. I will freeze milk and cheese this year too. I did get a little milk and cheese frozen this year but it's almost gone. I freeze the milk in empty 2 liter soda bottles. Works well.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Can I have a little cheese with my whine??!!??
I have been fretting myself sick since breeding did not go as I planned this year. Two years ago Tabatha kidded in November so winter milk was plentiful. Last year she did not kid until January but I still had Shasta, who would just about milk forever, so we had plenty last winter as well.
This year they just would not come into heat. My earliest due date is not until April 11! And I had to breed Angel just 3 weeks later so I will have to dry her off before the others kid.
I am freezing milk (about a quart every other day). That will not supply the grandkids but will provide hubby and myself with enough for yogurt and coffee. I do freeze in jars and risk breaking. (Has only happened a couple of times. Leave plenty of head room.) I just do not like my fresh, raw milk to touch plastic.
I cannot imagine myself drinking anything pasturized again. And raw cow's milk is $12 a half gallon! So, even though I am not crazy about frozen I am super happy to have it. Maybe next year when the buck is older they will come into heat earlier.
Last year I had to buy a dozen eggs to make eggnog for Christmas. This year I had enough to see us through and they are already picking up the pace.


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

I feel your pain. I'm down to 2 quarts a day (from 2.5 gallons) and it's decreasing every day. None of my does are even bred yet... Yikes! I panicked and bought 2 pregnant does (couldn't find any newly freshened ones) that I really don't have the space for. I think it would be a really good idea to start breeding for January kidding because of the goat milk shortage. It would also be easy to sell freshened does at a premium this time of year. Milk from the store taste like chemicals to me now. Why can't I just look forward to my free time? I should be vacationing in Hawaii when my does dry up... not buying pregnant does. There's something seriously wrong here. I think I have an addiction.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Same for me as well.
I dried off my last doe in Mid December. I did it mostly because I didnt like going out to milk in these frigid temps. I'm a wimp that way.
But I do want to stagger the kidding so I have milk later. I one doe kidded late March and was still producing decently in December.
So the year after I will try to have the other kid in Feb and her in in april or May...might stagger it somewhat. Still I hate milking in -15.

I hate store milk as well. It hates me too.
I'm currently drinking this almond milk stuff IF I need milk. I use evaporated milk in my coffee and that all I use for cows milk.
Another reason I should get my butt out and milk in the winter...I HATE cows milk (and it hates me).


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

goatgirl132 said:


> If y'all are freaking out this much i think i may need to try some goats milk stuff!


Goatgirl 
Don't do it ignorance is bliss if you go goat you'll never go back!! Then you'll be stuck one day without the magical elixir wondering if you will survive the drought with out you're precious.


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

winky said:


> I feel your pain. I'm down to 2 quarts a day (from 2.5 gallons) and it's decreasing every day. None of my does are even bred yet... Yikes! I panicked and bought 2 pregnant does (couldn't find any newly freshened ones) that I really don't have the space for. I think it would be a really good idea to start breeding for January kidding because of the goat milk shortage. It would also be easy to sell freshened does at a premium this time of year. Milk from the store taste like chemicals to me now. Why can't I just look forward to my free time? I should be vacationing in Hawaii when my does dry up... not buying pregnant does. There's something seriously wrong here. I think I have an addiction.


Haha! I enjoyed not milking for about a week...then I was on my 2nd gallon of store milk and thought, "maybe I should just buy another doe!"
I too have an addiction


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

I am getting tired of no goat milk also! Organic cow milk from the store is breaking my pocketbook. I really need to find a goat in milk and quick! I won't have milk until May!!!!I have been combing craigslist and the internet daily. I live in Louisiana so if anyone knows of any please let me know.


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

I have 3 gallons of frozen milk left and no milk til April-maybe late March-I couldnt believe it when Bf put MILK from the STORE on the grocery list! He said I had to make ricotta with the last of it in the freezer :] I like to take the winter off from milking-If i was in a warmer state I would definently milk year round though! I feel yah Sunshine--looking forward to hauling gallons of milk inside this spring for cheese and butter-got my fingers crossed to get a cream seperator!


----------



## vlinealpines (Sep 23, 2012)

My mother used to use "freezer jars" to freeze fruit and berries. They don't have a neck like regular quart canning jars. I took some from the jar storage last time I was visiting. (Mom is in a rest home.) Has anyone ever used them for freezing milk? I tried to attach a picture to this post. Hope it comes through. As old as I am, the jars must be at least sixty years old!


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

We freeze milk in jars at times. We try not to do it though. The jars can break easy if not thawed properly and slowly. With bags milk can be thawed out and used in time for breakfast. The wide mouth jars are indeed better than the regular mouth ones though.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I have some old jars like that. I found them at a thrift store. They have worked just fine so far.
Leave plenty of head space and thaw in refrigerator.
(Funny, the only ones I have had break are the newer ones.)


----------



## vlinealpines (Sep 23, 2012)

The jars are marked "Freezer" in bold letters and I remember Mom freezing liquid berries in sugar syrup in those jars. I'm going to try it this year. Normally I freeze in gallon jugs for lamb, pigs and chicken food and for cheese making milk. I like to drink out of glass bottles, though. luvmyherd, thanks for the update.


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

I have tons of those pint and a half wide moth jars...I'm not sure I have the freezer space though...we are planning on upgrading this year though.


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

I use my foodsaver bags. I either freeze them proped up then vacuum seal. Or squeeze out as much air as possible and just seal (no vacuum). These bags can be laid flat and stacked neatly. I've lost more jars then I can count in the freezer. Usually when I put the milk in to chill then forgot about them. Oops.


----------



## goateeman (Dec 22, 2012)

Hey MIlkers I'm surprised that none of you took the time to freeze some of your goat's milk as a back up supply. There are a lot of articles on this subject and it just might get you through another dry period should it ever happen again.


----------



## Lily's Mom (Jun 8, 2012)

where are you? I have 18 newly freshened moms and need to down size. picky tho and I am trying to avoid big dairies where there would be a crowd of milkers.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh yeah, forgot to mention; DO NOT PUT LID ON TIGHT!!!!! until fully frozen. That is what has caused most of my breaks.
Freezer space is becoming a problem here too. I am canning most of my meat so the milk can be in the freezer.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I almost did it!! two months with no fresh goats milk is way better than last year..but I so want to have it year round..thankfully I have a good friend in which I buy raw cows milk from....its not goat but better than store bought lol...Kids dont mind too much except my youngest who is stuck drinking soy milk YUK...( Cow milk allergy) Next season...Im all in..we will do year round...!!! I hope  But for now we have two in milk ready to put babies up at night so yahoo...at least we should get enough for my baby boy and some : )


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

Lily's Mom said:


> where are you? I have 18 newly freshened moms and need to down size. picky tho and I am trying to avoid big dairies where there would be a crowd of milkers.


I'm in NH..I was looking to trade a bred registerable Togg for a newly freshener doe...I don't need this many milkers but have been thinking about buying one..I have doe that was difficult to tell when she was in heat...she's looking more and more pregnant but I don't know when she's due...hopefully soon. I'd like to milk two at once ideally.


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

goateeman said:


> Hey MIlkers I'm surprised that none of you took the time to freeze some of your goat's milk as a back up supply. There are a lot of articles on this subject and it just might get you through another dry period should it ever happen again.


I didn't have enough milk to freeze or the freezer space...its full of chickens and veggies from the garden. I did make as freeze some cheese. We use so much milk ( drinking and multiple batches of cheese per week ) that we never have "extra" . If we have extra I certainly would freeze it.


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

sunshinegoat said:


> I didn't have enough milk to freeze or the freezer space...its full of chickens and veggies from the garden. I did make as freeze some cheese. We use so much milk ( drinking and multiple batches of cheese per week ) that we never have "extra" . If we have extra I certainly would freeze it.


I had the opposite problem to much milk. 
I'm the only one that drinks it I can't get my roommate to even taste it. 
And she goes threw a gallon of bought milk is 2 days.

I bought an extra stand up freezer and fill it to the max. I started selling it at 2dollars a frozen quart bag I live in the Texas hill country. Surrounded by high fence exotic game ranches. They buy me out when they have to bottle feed some crazy critter. I'm currently supplying the milk to feed a baby antelope and axis deer. Last year this time my goat milk was nursing a baby zebra.


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

well..it looks like I may be getting a milker sooner than I thought..I'm pretty sure one of my girls is unexpectedly pregnant and due soon...Her udder is developing and I can feel kids! OMG...I can't believe this!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

>>Her udder is developing and I can feel kids!<<
YIPPEE!!!!
Wish I could say the same. Sadly, my girls look like they will be right on schedule. (April that is.)


----------



## Lily's Mom (Jun 8, 2012)

What a nice surprise!! If anyone is tired of waiting for milkers, my girls freshened in December. All are sturdy, healthy girls. I am unfortunatly switching to full time work and moving in to town. If you want a milker I am giving good deals to good homes! 815/538-1815 or [email protected] Milk and Meat goat herds.


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Lily's Mom said:


> What a nice surprise!! If anyone is tired of waiting for milkers, my girls freshened in December. All are sturdy, healthy girls. I am unfortunatly switching to full time work and moving in to town. If you want a milker I am giving good deals to good homes! 815/538-1815 or [email protected] Milk and Meat goat herds.


Where are you located?


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I thought I was prepared for this but both ChaCha and Angel are drying up *fast*. Down to about 2.5 lbs a day from 4-5 just a week ago. Angel is a FF this year so I am not surprised. But ChaCha went longer than this last year so I am a bit disappointed. We will be taking advantage of the dry spell by taking a trip in our motor home. By the time we get back we should be getting close. I have enough frozen for our trip. Would hate to have to buy milk while traveling.


----------



## Lily's Mom (Jun 8, 2012)

I am having a tough time getting my daughters to "work me into their schedule" for taking and posting pictures. If you called or emailed about the goats I have for sale that are newly freshened....they are all still here, just busy with family health issues and a down phone line. Cell is 815/585-5665. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## ASTONs Dairy (Aug 14, 2012)

Glad to hear all of you talking about staggering the breeding and kidding, for milk year round. I was thinking of doing the same and since I have started drinking goat milk, I don't care for store bought milk. my hens are not laying at the moment so if I want eggs they will be from the grocer. Oh and I have milk in the freezer. Someone tell me how to mail frozen milk and I can sell/ship some  . I have frozen milk in mason jars, but break more than survive, so I started using 1 qt freezer bags. Pour the milk in the bag, squeeze out as much air as possible and lay them flat in a rubber made tub, so it something happens and they leak, it doesn't get all over the freezer. Put wax paper or paper towel between the bags so they don't stick together. To use, cut the bag off and place the frozen brick in a glass pitcher with a lid. Love that goat milk !!


----------



## ASTONs Dairy (Aug 14, 2012)

sunshinegoat said:


> I didn't have enough milk to freeze or the freezer space...its full of chickens and veggies from the garden. I did make as freeze some cheese. We use so much milk ( drinking and multiple batches of cheese per week ) that we never have "extra" . If we have extra I certainly would freeze it.


Would love to learn to make cheese, will you teach me, or give me some pointers? I have tried simple cheese using lemon juice and vinegar The one with lemon juice was consistency of mozzarella, tasted OK and the other was like feta, and had a little bit of sour taste.


----------



## ASTONs Dairy (Aug 14, 2012)

Lily's Mom said:


> I am having a tough time getting my daughters to "work me into their schedule" for taking and posting pictures. If you called or emailed about the goats I have for sale that are newly freshened....they are all still here, just busy with family health issues and a down phone line. Cell is 815/585-5665. Thanks for your patience.


where are you located? what breed?


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm not out yet... but supply is falling fast.  Like many of you, since taking up goat milk, I have found that I dont care for cows milk - and it seems to make my tummy a little iffy too. My two does are bred, due mid-late May... but I've already gone down to once/day milking as I wasn't getting enough to bother with doing 2x/day. I hope they keep going at least another month. I don't know what I'm gonna do without it! But I'm already planning for staggering. Keeping a doeling, so I'll have 3 does, which I'm hoping will allow me to have year-round milk eventually. Though I'll probably experience at least one more drought... since I'll have to wait for the lil girl to grow up.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I am a "fair weather milker", lol. Everyone is dried up now. Hopefully, incubating. But, when I had 6 goats milking I was swimming in milk, so I froze quite a lot of it. I started thawing it for baking...it looked fine...no lumps or flakes...looked like regular milk. So, I got a cookie and drank some. It was still great. 

However, during the storm Sandy, our freezer suddenly "defrosted" and ruined my milk.  So, here I am with this store milk. Yuk. Happily, I was able to add it to the "insurance claim". My insurance guy said "oh sure, goat milk, we have a $ amount for that." Come on Spring!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

winky said:


> i feel your pain. I'm down to 2 quarts a day (from 2.5 gallons) and it's decreasing every day. None of my does are even bred yet... Yikes! I panicked and bought 2 pregnant does (couldn't find any newly freshened ones) that i really don't have the space for. I think it would be a really good idea to start breeding for january kidding because of the goat milk shortage. It would also be easy to sell freshened does at a premium this time of year. Milk from the store taste like chemicals to me now. Why can't i just look forward to my free time? I should be vacationing in hawaii when my does dry up... Not buying pregnant does. There's something seriously wrong here. I think i have an addiction.


rofl!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Well, on a sad note, StarryNight aborted. But I have gone into full on *let's prevent this drought next year* mode.
Rather than try to get her bred again; I am going to hang on to her and let her run with the buck starting in the late spring. Her mother was a June breeder so maybe she will follow suit. Then we will have winter milk again like I am used to.


----------



## ASTONs Dairy (Aug 14, 2012)

Hobbyfarmer said:


> I use my foodsaver bags. I either freeze them proped up then vacuum seal. Or squeeze out as much air as possible and just seal (no vacuum). These bags can be laid flat and stacked neatly. I've lost more jars then I can count in the freezer. Usually when I put the milk in to chill then forgot about them. Oops.


me too


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

luvmyherd said:


> Well, on a sad note, StarryNight aborted. But I have gone into full on *let's prevent this drought next year* mode.
> Rather than try to get her bred again; I am going to hang on to her and let her run with the buck starting in the late spring. Her mother was a June breeder so maybe she will follow suit. Then we will have winter milk again like I am used to.


 So sorry to hear! I hope she is okay..
I know how you feel about the drought prevention! I have 5 bred all at the same time..(I didn't want that many but someone's gotta throw me a curve ball!)
4 are alpines and one is my Saanen..we bought her in milk and milked her for two years...If I need to dry everyone off I will just keep her milking to get us through until I can truly stagger everyone else.
I think that should work!... I'm also going to make and freeze more cheese and milk in freezer bags..time for a bigger freezer??? I think so!


----------



## Lily's Mom (Jun 8, 2012)

*sold goats in Illinois*

Were any of you among the folks who came and shopped my down sizing? I sold 4 does to a dairy home and lost their name and number. Wanted to see if all were settled and they were happy buyers.


----------

